# Trooper Vincent P. Cila Memorial Scholarship Softball Game



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Massachusetts State Police Troop F Logan Airport will be hosting a Day long Softball Tourney on June 20, 2008 at the East Boston Staduim Field. All Money Raised From this event will go to Trooper's Cila Memorial Scholarship Fund. Teams That will be playing in this event include Mass State Police Logan, Mass State Police Mass Turnpike, Boston Police District Seven, Massport Police, Massport Fire Dept, Customs. The Boston Police Patrolmens Assn has made a $500.00 Donation to support this event.

Trooper Vincent P. Cila 
*Massachusetts State Police*
*Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Friday, July 22, 2005
Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, July 22, 2005
Trooper Vincent Cila was killed in a motorcycle accident while on patrol in Boston.

He was traveling west on the Massachusetts Turnpike, at the I-93 interchange, when the crash occurred. There were no other vehicles involved in the accident.

Trooper Cila had served with the Massachusetts State Police for 22 years and was assigned to Troop F. He is survived by his wife and two children.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

*UPDATE THE GAMES HAVE BEEN MOVED TO DALEY PARK, NONATUM ROAD, BRIGHTON, MA*

SCHEDULE

POOL A POOL B
1. LOGAN 1 SP 5. MASSPORT FIRE
2. LOGAN 2 SP 6. MASSPORT POLICE
3. LOGAN 3 SP 7. BOSTON PD A-7
4. TROOP E SP 8. AIR MARSHALLS

0830
1 VS 4 FIELD #1
5 VS 8 FIELD #2

1000
2 VS 3 FIELD #1
6 VS 7 FIELD #2

1130
5 VS 7 FIELD #1
4 VS 3 FIELD #2

1300
6 VS 8 FIELD #1
2 VS 1 FIELD #2

1430
SEMI FINALS
POOL A FIELD #1
POOL B FIELD #2 
TOP TWO SEEDS

1545
FINALS
POOL A WINNER VS POOL B WINNER



Robert35 said:


> The Massachusetts State Police Troop F Logan Airport will be hosting a Day long Softball Tourney on June 20, 2008 at the East Boston Staduim Field. All Money Raised From this event will go to Trooper's Cila Memorial Scholarship Fund. Teams That will be playing in this event include Mass State Police Logan, Mass State Police Mass Turnpike, Boston Police District Seven, Massport Police, Massport Fire Dept, Customs. The Boston Police Patrolmens Assn has made a $500.00 Donation to support this event.
> 
> Trooper Vincent P. Cila
> *Massachusetts State Police*
> ...


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Didn't feel like starting a new thread.

Anyone have the results from todays *Vinny Cila Tournament* in Medford? Hope a lot of money was raised for the Scholarship fund.

Big Irish? I know you must know some of the details.


----------

